# Windows 7 - Tracking Possible Clock Issue



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Simple Poll... 

Have you experienced a Clock error since the time change last weekend.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

can't say that I have, I'm on Central time, don't know if that would have anything to do with it though.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Not here.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Not with Win 7 Larry; but I did have a similar experience with an XP box.


----------



## spamstew (Feb 16, 2006)

No Issues here..


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

No issues on any of my Win7 boxes...


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Nope, I'm good here. Oh look, almost bedtime. I'd better eat dinner soon.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Nope. But then, I didn't get Windows 7 up and running until after the time change! :lol:


----------



## CATCRAW (Mar 27, 2008)

No problem here in the Pacific Time Zone - on either of my Win7 systems. They fell back just fine.


----------



## drded (Aug 23, 2006)

No problem here on 3 different systems. I live in Arizona so time stays on MST all year.

Dave


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The only issue I experienced is that when I switched hard drives in my system on Sunday, the OS would think it was PDT and want to switch back to PST. Annoying, but expected with my setup.

I also have it set to ping us.pool.ntp.org


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Cholly said:


> Nope. But then, I didn't get Windows 7 up and running until after the time change! :lol:


That would be me,too. Installed this past Tuesday.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

No issues on my 3 boxes running Win7.


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

No issues... what type of error are you experiencing? Incorrect time? Did you actually get an Error message?


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

No issue on mine and i was on mine when the change occured and no error came up


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

No problem here.


----------



## Terry740 (Nov 15, 2005)

Mine works fine 62% of the time!


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

No issues with Full Windows 7 or the RC on EST.


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

No Issue here. 8 systems


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

None here (but I'm still running CTP - too lazy to reformat with RTM).


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

OK, the problem does NOT appear to be widespread and, in fact seems to be an aberation.

I have seen 6 PC's with problem, including one of my own. Each of them for some reason appears to have executed the return to normal time twice. It rolled the clock back properly Nov 1st, but then rolled it back again on Nov 4th.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

LarryFlowers said:


> OK, the problem does NOT appear to be widespread and, in fact seems to be an aberation.
> 
> I have seen 6 PC's with problem, including one of my own. Each of them for some reason appears to have executed the return to normal time twice. It rolled the clock back properly Nov 1st, but then rolled it back again on Nov 4th.


Glad to hear its not a widespread problem.

Just thinking outloud if they were all networked units, and somehow that had any impact to what happened (router time, etc.)...maybe not.


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

I had a problem when switching back and forth between XP and Windows 7. I thought it may have been because of that just changed the clock back and have not seen the error since then. It did not occur on my Vista/ Windows 7 system. But did see the problem and did not select correctly on the poll I say no but should have been yes.


----------

